#  > بخش تعمیرات تخصصی لوازم الکترونیک >  > تعمیرات تخصصی LCD , LED , Plasma >  > نقشه های انواع ال سی دی و ال ای دی | Service Manuals and Schematic Diagrams >  > آموزشی: مهم//دانلود كتاب تعميرات تلويزيونهاي پلاسما

## bardia.t

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*A t*,*abiz*,*ajabovo*,*ali63135719*,*ali9393*,*aliabas*,*alids*,*alireza47*,*alpaykhan*,*amin.barani*,*Amino13*,*amir hoseyn*,*amir jon*,*Amir-nami*,*amirmorady*,*aryamon*,*ask*,*a_r_moradi*,*B4K*,*basetabv*,*bashirb*,*cxzaq1*,*d.rmardin*,*daneshrayane*,*darabi81*,*derikvand*,*faredon*,*farhadghader*,*Farid.fa*,*flashx*,*ghorban51*,*hamed.shakor*,*hamid20*,*hamid2025*,*Hamidllee*,*hassa*,*hassan99*,*hasti1*,*hojat88*,*hscgroup*,*kamalsr1353*,*keyhanava*,*khosravi985*,*koorosh95k*,*ledlcdplasma*,*mahdi-h.g*,*majid34*,*majidhossein*,*majidpourgha*,*makhtum*,*mardeshab89*,*masouazizid*,*mayvan3479*,*mdkh1362*,*mehdei-parsa*,*mehdi916*,*mhd742*,*miladbarani*,*MMAT*,*moghaleb1*,*mohager01*,*mohammad6226422*,*mohsen zmr*,*Mohseneram*,*mohssen*,*mojtabaghan5*,*monamore*,*mosio1373*,*Mostafa38*,*mostafa_2012*,*mr.rahman*,*mrjavadifar*,*nilz70*,*norkhda*,*optical*,*pedi*,*pqow*,*prtnet*,*qqtty*,*rasolnia*,*rbmhunk*,*ropshop*,*sahele_bandar5*,*Sajadm.g2017*,*salar.lord*,*salar9998*,*sam21*,*samizbaz*,*sardarshams*,*saroveh*,*sarutobi*,*serwal*,*sonqor*,*soormansoor*,*sovietiran*,*T60*,*TV sport*,*vahidmomeni*,*yaghob20*,*الکترو محمد*,*بدلی پور*,*حسن براتی*,*حسن محمدي*,*حیدر شاهمرادی*,*رادیوشرق*,*روشن4026*,*سعید11*,*سلاح ورزی*,*سما تک*,*سهراب سهرابی*,*سیاوش222*,*عطاالله*,*علی اشرف*,*فرهاد ریگی*,*مجید97*,*منورص مساح*,*میرشاه*,*نیکروز*,*هادی صوت*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## yaghob20

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*bardia.t*,*d.rmardin*,*mohsen zmr*,*mohssen*,*mojtabaghan5*,*optical*,*sovietiran*,*سما تک*

----------


## bardia.t

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*a k*,*A t*,*ajabovo*,*aliabas*,*alireza47*,*amin.barani*,*Amino13*,*amir hoseyn*,*amirmorady*,*ask*,*a_r_moradi*,*B4K*,*basetabv*,*bashirb*,*cxzaq1*,*d.rmardin*,*darabi81*,*derikvand*,*faredon*,*Farid.fa*,*ghmb*,*hamid20*,*Hamidllee*,*hasti1*,*hojat88*,*hscgroup*,*kamalsr1353*,*kasra.m*,*khosravi985*,*ledlcdplasma*,*mahdi-h.g*,*majid34*,*majidhossein*,*majidpourgha*,*makhtum*,*mansour-e*,*mardeshab89*,*mehdi916*,*Mm2468*,*mohager01*,*mohammad6226422*,*mohsen zmr*,*Mohseneram*,*mohssen*,*mojtabaghan5*,*monamore*,*mosio1373*,*Mostafa38*,*norkhda*,*optical*,*pedi*,*prtnet*,*qqtty*,*ropshop*,*sahele_bandar5*,*Sajadm.g2017*,*sam21*,*santatel*,*sardarshams*,*saroveh*,*serwal*,*sonqor*,*sovietiran*,*T60*,*vahidmomeni*,*yousefi*,*بدلی پور*,*حسن براتی*,*رادیوشرق*,*سهراب سهرابی*,*سیاوش222*,*علی سرافراز*,*مجید97*,*منوچهرنصیری*,*مکه123*,*میرشاه*,*نیکروز*,*هادی صوت*

----------


## mohssen

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*d.rmardin*,*mohsen zmr*,*mojtabaghan5*,*optical*,*sovietiran*,*نیکروز*

----------


## yaghob20

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*mohsen zmr*,*mohssen*,*mojtabaghan5*,*optical*,*sovietiran*,*علی اشرف*,*نیکروز*

----------


## Amir-nami

*جهت مشاهده محتوای تاپیک لطفا در انجمن عضو شوید. جهت عضویت اینجا را کلیک کنید.*
دقت کنید هزینه عضویت ویژه (VIP) در سایت فقط جهت استفاده از امکانات سایت، مطرح کردن پرسش و پاسخ با دیگر کاربران، استفاده از اطلاعات آرشیو شده و دانلود فایل های موجود از اعضاء دریافت شده و آن هم صرف هزینه های نگهداری سایت می شود. انجمن هیچ گونه مسئولیتی در قبال عدم دریافت پاسخ مناسب  کاربران ندارد، در واقع ما ابزاری فراهم می کنیم که کاربران می توانند با یکدیگر تبادل اطلاعات کرده و از آن بهره ببرند. بدیهی است که بسیاری از تاپیک ها به جواب رسیده و بعضی هیچ وقت پاسخی دریافت نمی کنند. پاسخ دهندگان انجمن کاربران آن هستند و تیم پاسخ دهنده ای در هیچ یک از انجمن ها به صورت مستقل کار نمی کند. و هزینه دریافتی هم متناسب با همین خدمات بوده و فقط شامل نگهداری سایت می شود.
بخش قرمز رنگ مخصوص کاربران VIP2 می باشد و جهت عضویت در این گروه کاربری علاوه بر کاربری VIP می بایست حداقل 200 ارسال در انجمن داشته باشید.

----------

*hojat88*,*optical*,*نیکروز*

----------

